# Second Skin SPL tiles



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I picked up some of the new SPL tiles that Second Skin is now offering to do another layer on my doors. They came in yesterday and boy are these suckers thick! Much more stiff than the damp and damp pro. I had the hardest time cutting this stuff with a blade, I ended up just ditching the blade and using some shears! They come as 6" x 10" pieces so there isnt as much need to cut this stuff up anyway. 

I put a few sheets on each of my doors skins. Since this stuff is almost twice as thick as damp pro it is a bit harder to bend around complex curves, but still doable. As always I never had trouble getting it to stick even in high humidity. It has been raining here the last few days and I was able to stick this stuff inside my door no problem at all. Even with a little bit of dirt and dust it still had no problem. I dont know if it was the batch I got or what but it was much a little more difficult to take off a sheet if you misplaced it compared to the batches I got of damp/damp pro. 

My purpose in doing another layer in my doors was to kill some resonance issues I had so I wanted to check this stuff out and it did an excellent job. At higher volumes I can tell right away the difference. Sorry I dont have any pictures, forgot my camera. 

Ant suggested 5-6 tile per skin and thats about how much I used give or take. Thanks Ant for another great product!


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

I ordered some last week, looking forward to trying them out also.
Hope the tiles and the LLP make a noticable difference.


----------



## k20nao (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Interesting product.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

I finally got the time to install the tiles and the LLP and I have to agree with the OP.
I used 12 per door on on the inside of the outer skin my ram and HOLLY COW....... what a difference.
Great product Ant!


----------

